# First Aid Kits



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Thinking maybe we need to get a first aid kit for the Outback before our trip to Yellowstone (should have one in there anyways) and am wondering what kits everyone has.

Standard home kit, travel kit, etc. 
I would much rather buy a pre made kit then buy everything individually, especially since the kits come in a box for the most part.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Got our premade kit at Costco. I added spray antibiotic/pain relief. This year I'll add some additional burn ointment just in case







(Yes, I still remember my childhood camping







)


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We bought two kits from Costco a couple of years ago - they are great kits - they come with the basics - bandaids, first aid cream, sissors, tape, etc, but they also have an ace bandage, safety blanket, packets with advil/ tylenol / aspirin and sinus medication, etc. The best part - they were $20 and come in a nice sized soft pack that fits under seats and/or in small spots (I can even carry it in my Camelbak pack on my dirt bike).

It has gone up a couple dollars (you know gas prices), but here is what we have: Costco First Aid Kit

Shannon


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks guys, heading to Costco after work!


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

We bought ours at Wal Mart...one of the larger kits but added things like better tweezers, scissors etc. Don't forget to add Benedryl to the kit! It works great for allergic reactions to humans and pets.
bbwb


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

That's the kit we got too. Also if your going for an extended trip think of your prescription meds as well. Our insurance won't let us get them too far in advance, so you may want to check into that if it applies to your situation.
TTFN
Ember


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

ember said:


> Also if your going for an extended trip think of your prescription meds as well. Our insurance won't let us get them too far in advance, so you may want to check into that if it applies to your situation.
> TTFN
> Ember


Ember - Just and FYI - almost every insurance company that I work with (and I work with lots of them) will allow you to do a "vacation override" a couple times a year. This allows you to pick up your prescriptions a couple weeks early - some times the hard part is getting your pharmacy to make the request for you. Not only do I do this for clients, I have had to do it for my husband several times.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Check out adventure medical kits. Their kits are geared up for real world medical emergencies the wilderness. Much more than just bandaids and ointment. Plus they're modular so if you have a burn, you grab the burn kit. They have sizes for every need.

http://www.adventuremedicalkits.com/


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Add a snake bite kit, just in case......


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I've never liked those kits, personally. They have about two uses of the stuff you really need, and a bunch of crap to justify the "57 pieces" price.

If you actually use the kit for normal scrapes, cuts and burns it will be out of the important stuff in no time, so you'll have to buy more. If you don't use it for that, then you have to buy the basics to cover the "normal" calamities. Either way, you end up buying the stuff you'll actually use in addition to the kit.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I actually made my own kit, modeled after a recommendation from an emergency room nurse's that did a first aid seminar for my son's cub scout troop. I bought a clear plastic container, about 12 inches long and 5 inches high, then went down the aisle at Wal-Mart and stocked it. The box allowed me to put in an aerosol can of saline wound cleanser and a can of antiseptic/pain spray, extra cold packs, gauze pads and joint wraps. I liked the finished product so well, I made another that I keep in my truck. At my daughter's soccer matches I quickly became the dad with the best first aid kit around! The price ended up less than those commerically-prepared kits, and contained more of the stuff that we were likely to need and in the quantities needed.

I would highly recommend making your own!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GoVols said:


> I actually made my own kit, modeled after a recommendation from an emergency room nurse's that did a first aid seminar for my son's cub scout troop. I bought a clear plastic container, about 12 inches long and 5 inches high, then went down the aisle at Wal-Mart and stocked it. The box allowed me to put in an aerosol can of saline wound cleanser and a can of antiseptic/pain spray, extra cold packs, gauze pads and joint wraps. I liked the finished product so well, I made another that I keep in my truck. At my daughter's soccer matches I quickly became the dad with the best first aid kit around! The price ended up less than those commerically-prepared kits, and contained more of the stuff that we were likely to need and in the quantities needed.
> 
> I would highly recommend making your own!


Glad I read all the way through this thread before responding 'cuz you just saved me LOTS of words!!! I've been camping for 40 plus years, have bought a variety of 1st Aid Kits from several different places....but have made many, many more. For all the reasons stated. I want the stuff *I* want in it and in whatever size container *I* decide works (and holds it all).

We currently have a large plastic RED box for the TT which contains ALL 1st aid stuff for humans AND dogs,. (For those of you travelling with your 4-legged fur-children, don't forget them! Much of what we use on ourselves works just as well for them....but there ARE some special considerations!) We also have a RED 1st Aid fanny-pack that always has basics in it - but may be supplemented from the big one as the day trip warrants it. Don't forget to add sugar candies (and dog treats) as well as the break-to-activate ice/heat packs. Glow sticks are also really good additions (and rarely found in a standard kind of pre-made kit) We also carry a bag of electolytes for the dogs as shock from bee-sticks or <shhhhhhh!!!> a broken bone can happen FAST! btw, for the dogs....there's some bandaging stuff called "GauzTex" that I swear by (none of the knock-offs)!!! It's bandage wrap that sticks to itself (not the dog's coat or human skin) so no tape is required. If (not 'when') the dogs lick it or it otherwise gets wet, it just seals up a little and acts like a soft 'cast'. Its fabulous stuff and saves ALOT of room in that 1st aid kit - at home and on the road!! (GauzTex now even comes in really cool, bright colors too







)

Whether you buy pre-made or make your own, GOOD FOR YOU making the decison that you need one! EVERYONE should have a 1st Aid Kit !!!


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

Whether you make your own or buy a pre-made kit, remember to check for expiration dates on everything at least once a year and replace everything that is out of date. I check ours just before our first trip of the year and if something is going to be out of date in a few months I replace it right then...because I know a few months later I won't remember.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> We currently have a large plastic RED box for the TT which contains ALL 1st aid stuff for humans AND dogs,. (For those of you travelling with your 4-legged fur-children, don't forget them! Much of what we use on ourselves works just as well for them....but there ARE some special considerations!)


The things I have packed for the 4-legged one is all human consumable, but is difinately there because of her:

Benedryl 
GSE (Grapefruit Seed Extract - great natural antibiotic)
Bag Balm
Aspirin
Doggie Shoes (in case of cuts on pads)

Most everything else that is there is dual purpose. I am gonna have to add some of the GuazeTex - great suggestion Wolfie!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> We currently have a large plastic RED box for the TT which contains ALL 1st aid stuff for humans AND dogs,. (For those of you travelling with your 4-legged fur-children, don't forget them! Much of what we use on ourselves works just as well for them....but there ARE some special considerations!)


The things I have packed for the 4-legged one is all human consumable, but is difinately there because of her:

Benedryl 
GSE (Grapefruit Seed Extract - great natural antibiotic)
Bag Balm
Aspirin
Doggie Shoes (in case of cuts on pads)

Most everything else that is there is dual purpose. I am gonna have to add some of the GuazeTex - great suggestion Wolfie!
[/quote]
Our Kits sound pretty similar ... although our 8 paw shoes may be the size of 2 of yours







...only fitting tho', as your girl likely outwieghs BOTH OF OUR BOYS - WET!

Athough it was VERY difficult to find at first (20+ yrs ago) and I'd buy 1dz packages at a time, the GauzTex is now redsily available [around here] at drugstores. Mkes it VERY convenient and a whole lot cheaper! Maybe you could PM me about the GSE.....


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We too have put together our own first aid kit. We have found a local "safety store" that sells all of the supplies you won't normally find in the drug store (trauma dressings, Sam Splints, etc). While their business is mostly for "the trade" they do sell to the public too. They also sell pre-made first aid kits designed for businesses, and they have the empty first aid kit boxes that you can fill up yourself. If you are in Portland Oregon this is Sanderson Safety Supply.

For business like this, try the Yellow Pages under "Safety Clothing & Equipment". I've found that many of these types of stores are closed to the public or don't have a storefront. You'll have to get lucky.

Ed


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

You can check out sportsmanguide.com. They have several first aid kits and some with 'avalanche beacons'.
Your handy radiation detector is good too








SprotsmanGuide.com

We have a M.A.S.H first aid kit with kitbashed supplies for the cat, and other stuff we have picked up over the years. I always view these kits as a base and add the real stuff you need. Looks like you have some good suggestions on here. You'll be fine


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good Information. we have a basic one but should upgrade and add a few things that are not included in it! THanks!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Built my own.....gee, I wonder why.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> Built my own.....gee, I wonder why.


Ya oughta sell them here.


----------

